# standerbred? after the races



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

hey guys so im not sure were to put this but my neighbor recently got a 5 year old standerbred for free and he wants me to train her. 

So I was just wondering i heard that after a standerbred is done racing as a pacer due to whatever reason is it true that most of them are just set to the slaughter ?!

I know some of them arent ovesly they make awesome trail horses or whatever you want really I was just very alarmed by this and I just want to know if its true or not. I really hope it isnt. 

thanks


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Depending on the area, a lot can go as buggy horses. Around here, the majority of standardbreds that don't make it on the track are put to good use by the Amish and Mennonites because they have already been (usually) well broke. 

Just like Thoroughbreds, Standardbreds are good to be retrained for trail, jumping, barrels etc. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

ah okai thanks !  that reasuring* .


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

My wife used to work on a standardbred racing farm. Every horse that retired there was sent on either to the Amish (almost all the horses CAME from the Amish too lol) or to a re-homing group like New Vocations. They are awesome horses though!


----------



## stormy and trobby (Jul 16, 2009)

Standardbreds are a great breed of horse that are sturdy and long living. I am currently riding 2 right and love them. One of them is a 7 year old who came from new vocations. I really like how calm and easy they are to train. The other is a 23 year old who is still running strong. And boy is she fast when i want her to go!!!  I don't think they are known for being slaughtered. Good luck!!


----------



## buggystuff (Mar 16, 2011)

*Standardbreds*

Having owned hundreds of standardbreds, you will find that they are easily adaptable to pulling a cart or buggy, as well as being trained under saddle.
A standardbred pacer can, with some try, become a trotter through practice and oftentimes shoeing.

Many have been handled from a young age, and have been exposed to many things that a normal horse wouldn't, ie: the noise of the race crowd, many trailer rides, being shod and reshod many more times than the average horse.

I have bought many off the tracks in the Midwest, retrained for a top buggy, and sold to the Amish in Ohio and PA.

There is a very good book on just this subject "Retraining the Harness Racehorse"


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciat it


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

*Great horses*

My first horse was actually a Standardbred mare. She was one of the best horses I have ever owned. When we got her the guy said that she was trained to ride, she was off the track. Hahaha we had to train her to feel her sides because she had hardly been ridden. Needless to say she turned out to be the best trail horse/babysitter, anyone could own.

Loved that horse!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Here in Ontario, we have the Ontario Standardbred Adoption Society (OSAS)._

_They normally rehome horses after they have been retrained as a saddle horse._


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

awesome im fron ontario and didnt even know that. im happy to hear of that


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Check out the Ontario Standardbred Adoption Society -- google them; they're easy to find.

I have had four OTStandies - three pacers and one trotter. Only one has been deemed unsuitable for riding (by me), but I don't think it has anything to do with her being a Standie; she's just incredibly insecure.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Here in Ontario, we have the Ontario Standardbred Adoption Society (OSAS)._
> 
> _They normally rehome horses after they have been retrained as a saddle horse._


 
And in British Columbia we have Greener Pastures, BC Standbred Adoption Society
www.greenerpastures.ca

I'm treasurer for the group.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

I saw that you were from Ontario, which is why I posted about OSAS. Pretty sure some of the other provinces have something similar, but I am not completely sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

